# Bios Stand abfragen



## Kleissler (25 August 2005)

Hallo

ich habe an meinen Fujitsu-Siemens AmiloA 7400 Notebook nach USB 2.0 Problemen das BIOS upgedatet. Soll jetzt den Stand V1.10.
Wie kann ich das denn abfragen?

Danke Ronald


----------



## SPS Markus (25 August 2005)

Hallo Ronald,

normalerweise ist es möglich nach dem einsschalten des Notebooks mit einer bestimmten Taste wie z.B. "del" oder F1 in das Bios-Setup zu gelangen.
Dort findest du "irgendwo" die Information über die aktuelle Bios-Version.

Markus


----------



## Rayk (25 August 2005)

Hallo,
unter http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.html 
das Programm "BIOS Agent" laden.

Rayk


----------



## SPS Markus (25 August 2005)

Hi Rayk,

hey das ist cool, habe ich auch noch nicht gekannt.

Markus


----------



## Kleissler (25 August 2005)

Danke alles klar die Software ist supi


----------

